# Scale Model Buildings .com



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Just curious if anyone has downloaded any of the building blueprints from scalemodelbuildings.com 

Good quality blue prints? I understand that I need my own building supplies, having a good blue print goes a long ways.


----------

